# Weekly Competition 2013-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 U R' U F2 U2 F'
*2. *U R F2 U R2 F' R' F R'
*3. *U F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U R'
*4. *U' F' U' F U' R U' F2 R
*5. *R F' R F2 U' R' F' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U F' U2 R F' R' D R L' U' F L2 F' R2 B' L2 B' D2 B' U2 B
*2. *D' R' L2 U' L2 F L B U R U2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 R2 D
*3. *F2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 U L F2 U' B R2 D2 U R' F R'
*4. *F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U F2 U F' R' F' R' F R' U2 F2 L2 R'
*5. *U' R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F L2 U L' D B2 F2 D2 L F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 Rw2 R' B2 F2 Rw2 R' B D2 U F' D2 U' L2 Rw' F2 L D' R F' L' Rw' D F' Uw' Fw U2 L2 F2 L R2 D Fw' L2 Uw' Fw2 U B2 F2 D
*2. *D2 U F2 R Uw L' U F' D2 L D' B U2 L2 Fw F2 Rw F' Uw2 U' B' Fw D L' Rw D Uw' B2 D U2 L2 Rw' U2 F' Uw Fw F Rw' B2 Uw'
*3. *Rw B' Fw' Rw' D L' B' Fw2 F2 L2 R F R' Uw Fw U Fw2 L R2 U B Fw2 U2 B F' Uw' L2 D2 R2 D U2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 Rw' B' L2 Rw'
*4. *U' L' Fw' U' L2 D' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw L R2 Fw2 L' Fw' R F' L' D' L2 R' B' Fw2 L2 D2 L D U2 Fw D Rw2 Fw2 F L2 F L' Rw' R B Fw'
*5. *F2 U' Rw' F U2 R' Uw' B2 Rw B D2 L R B2 L D' R2 U L' R' D Uw2 L Rw2 Fw Uw L' B Rw2 Fw Rw2 B' D U' F D2 F L' B L

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw2 D Uw2 L2 Bw' L R' D' Lw Rw2 Bw2 L2 Fw Lw' Rw F' Rw' Bw Dw' L' Rw2 Bw R' D U B' U Fw' F' U' Lw2 Dw Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' Fw F' Dw2 Rw2 Dw' B R Fw' D Fw U2 L' Bw2 D' L2 Bw2 Dw Uw B2 Dw L' Uw2 Lw2
*2. *D Uw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw F2 D2 Uw' F' D' B' Dw Rw' D' Bw' Uw2 R Dw Fw' L' R' Dw2 Uw2 Lw F' Lw2 B2 D2 Dw2 L' Uw' R Bw' U2 B' Uw2 B R Fw' Rw' R' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 D' B' L' Lw' Rw' R' Dw' U' F' L' Bw' L Lw2 R' Uw'
*3. *Uw Lw' B2 F Dw' Bw' Rw2 B Dw2 Uw U2 Bw Lw2 B' Fw' U' Lw' Rw' U2 Lw Fw Dw Lw' B Bw' Rw Dw2 U2 Bw' Fw Dw' L2 Bw Rw D Bw' Dw2 Bw2 Rw' D' Dw' Uw Bw' Lw' Bw Lw2 R Fw D Lw B2 Rw B' Dw' F2 Dw' Lw' F2 R' U
*4. *D' Rw F2 L' Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 F' D' Dw Rw2 Fw' Dw' L Lw Fw' D2 Dw2 F' L B' F2 Lw2 Dw' R Bw2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Fw' F Lw U2 F' Rw2 D Bw2 L B2 Uw F2 L2 B2 F' L' Lw Rw Fw F2 L2 Rw2 Dw' F' Dw2 Uw' U2 B2 D' Fw2 U'
*5. *Uw2 Bw' Fw' Dw' L Rw2 R Dw' Uw U2 L Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw' Fw F L2 Lw' Rw R B Dw2 Fw L Dw2 Uw B' Fw Lw Bw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw2 D2 Rw' B2 Fw' D' Dw' Uw2 U L R Bw' L Lw' Fw2 F2 L' D Dw2 B2 Fw Uw Lw D2 Uw2 L

*6x6x6*
*1. *L' 2U2 3F2 3R 3U F' D 2D2 3U2 2U' 2L2 2F2 3U2 2B' 2R2 3F 2D2 3F2 3R2 B L 2F' 2L 3F' 2L2 2U 3R 2R2 3F' 2D2 3U' 2L' 2U2 3F D2 U' L 3R 3U2 L' B' 3F 3R2 2D2 L2 2L2 D' L2 2R 2U' 2F2 D' B2 R2 B' R2 U B2 3F 2F2 F 2D' L2 3F2 2F' D2 2L 3U R' 2D'
*2. *U' L' B' 2L U 2R' U B' 3U2 2B2 3F 3R 2D2 2L' 3R D' L' D2 U2 B 2B2 2F2 F' U' 3F2 L 3R' 2R' 3U 2F2 2L R' 2F 2R2 3F' L U' F' D' L2 2L 3R 3F' 2D' F' U' B' 2R2 2D2 3U2 2U 3F 2L' 3R 2D L' 2L2 B2 2B2 3F' 2L 3R' 2R' 2B F 3U' 2B2 3U2 2U B'
*3. *2L2 2D' 2U' U 3F' R 2B' 2L' R2 2B2 3F D' 2B 2D 2U' B' 2B2 3F2 2F 2U2 R2 2B' 2L B2 L 2R U2 2R2 R2 B2 2R 3F2 L2 R2 B' 2L2 3R B D2 F2 L2 3U' 3R 3F' 2D' 2L' R B' 2D U' 2L' 2F2 2L 3R 2R' 2U2 L2 F L B2 3F' F' 2D 2U B2 2D2 2U 2R' R2 D'
*4. *L2 U2 3R' 2D 3U F2 3R 2B 2D2 3U' F D' U' 2F L R' 3U 3R2 2D' 2U' L 2R' 2B 3F2 2F2 2L2 3U2 B 2B' 2F' U' 2F 2U F' 2R' 2B 3U' 2L' U' 2B2 2L 3R2 3U' 2L2 2R 2D U' 2L2 B2 2L 3U L2 R2 D2 3R' 3F' 2L' D2 3F U2 L2 3F2 F 3R 2R' B F' L' 3U2 2U
*5. *3U' L2 2L B' F' 2L R D2 2D' B2 2B 2F 3U' 3F2 R' F2 U2 3R2 F' 2L2 2R B 2D 2F' F D 3U' U' 3R2 U' 3F' D' 3U' 2U 2B2 2U2 3F' 2R 2B' 2D2 B 2L2 D B2 2R' 2D' 3R' 2R R' 3U' R U' B' 2D' B' 3F2 F' D' 2D 2U' 2B2 2F' F2 2R2 2U U' 2L' 2D 3U2 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3L2 3D2 2F' 3L' 2F 2U2 2R' B' 2D 3B 2D2 3U' 2U2 3R 2B2 2D U' L 3L 2U2 U 3R' R2 D 2B2 R2 U 2L2 2B2 R D 2U' 2R 3F2 2D2 2R B 2B 3B2 3F2 2F 2L' 2R2 2B' L R' 3D2 3F' F D F' R' B' R' 2D2 3F 2U2 U' 3R R B2 3D 2U B' 2B' 3B2 2F' 2L 2R 2U2 L2 F2 U' 2B' U2 2F 3D' 3F' D2 2D' B2 3F' 3D U B2 F L2 D 3U2 2U2 B D' 3B2 2F F2 U' 3B' R 2B'
*2. *2D2 2F2 D' U' 3B 3F' F2 3D U2 2R' B 3F' 3R 3B2 3F F D2 2D' 3D 2L 2B' 3R' 2R' 2F2 3L' 2U' B' 3U 3B2 D2 L' 3D' 2R2 3F' 3L' 2D2 2U 2B2 2F2 2R 2F2 D 2L' 3L2 D' 2R D 2F' 2U2 3L2 R2 3D' 3U' 3F2 3L B L2 3D 3B2 2R 2B' 3F2 2F' 3U' 3F 2D 3F' 3R2 3B' F2 L' 2D 3L' R' 3D' 2U' U2 2L' R' 3B' L2 2L2 2D2 U2 2F' 3D 3R2 2R B' 2F' 3L R' 3D 2U' L R2 B' 2F 3D' 2U
*3. *2B2 D' 2U' 2R' D2 U L 3D2 2L2 2R' R' D R' 3B' D' B2 F' 2U2 2B' 3U2 B2 2D 2U 3R' F' 2D 3L' 3U' 3B2 L2 U L2 R 3D R2 D U2 3L2 B 3B 3D' 2B' 3F2 2F2 L 2L' 2D 3B2 D 3D' U' B' 2U2 B D 3F R 2B 3B D2 B 2L' 3B 2D 2B' U' B' 2L2 R 2B 3U 2F 3U' 2F 3D2 3U' 2U' L' 3B 2D' 3L' 2R 2U B2 3L 2U 3B' 2F' 3U' U 2F R' F 3L2 3F2 R' 3B 2R2 R2 2F
*4. *3L' 2D2 U B' 2L' 2U' 3B2 3F 2F 3U 2F 3D 2U' 3B2 2L' 3R R2 F2 R2 D2 2U 2R' 3U2 2B2 2D2 2L2 B 3U' R' 3F' F 3L' 3B 3D L' 2F' F2 3L D2 2D2 3U' U 3F 2U' 2B F 2D2 3D2 3U2 B' F' 3D' 2U 2R' 3B' R2 3F2 U' B' 3R2 3F' R2 D 2U F 3U' 3B 3U L2 R U' 3R D' 2D 2U' 3F F' 2L 3D2 R' 3B2 3L2 R' U2 2B 3B L 2D' U' 2L' 3L R 2F' R' D 2B2 2R2 B2 3F2 3L
*5. *B 2B' 3B2 2U 2R B 3F F2 2L2 3B2 3L2 U 3F2 3R2 2R2 R' D' 2L' 3B' 3F2 2F2 3U' 2L D 2U2 F2 3D 2U R 2B2 2R B2 3U' U2 R 3B' 3U' 3B 3L' 2D' 2L2 F' 2D' U2 3F' 3D' 2B2 3F 2F2 F L2 3R2 2R' R2 B 2D 2R' 3D' 2F 3U 3L' 3R D' 3U2 L' 3D2 2L 3B' 3U' 2U 2F' 2L 3R2 2F L F2 D 3L2 F2 D 3U2 2R 2B' 3F 2U' 2B2 2F' 3R 3F F2 3U2 3L' 2B2 3D' 2U' 2L2 D2 2R D2 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 F R2 U' F U2 F U'
*2. *R' F2 U R' F2 R' U2 F' U2
*3. *F' U2 F U2 R' U F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B' U2 L R2 D2 B R2 U' L' R
*2. *L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L' D2 L D2 B R' B2 D' F D2
*3. *U' L2 F' B U F' L' F2 B' D' F' R2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Fw2 U' F' D2 B' U B F2 D2 Rw2 R2 U Fw' F' L2 F2 Uw U Rw2 D Uw' U Fw2 D' Fw F' L Rw R' D' U2 Fw Uw' U' B' Fw' D2 Rw' F'
*2. *Fw' D Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 Rw' D' Uw Rw2 R' Uw' Fw L' Fw2 D' Fw2 F Uw2 R' D' Uw Rw' R2 D2 B F2 D' Rw' B Fw' F' R' F' L D L2 Rw'
*3. *U2 Fw D2 Uw' U' F' D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw Rw Fw' D2 Uw' B' Uw2 Fw' L2 D Uw2 L2 B' U' L B Fw' R2 B Rw' Fw' R' U' L' Uw' F2 U' Rw' U' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U Fw' R D' Uw2 B' D2 B2 F D2 Uw' Lw Uw2 L R2 D Lw' Rw B' Dw U2 Rw Uw U' B Fw2 Rw D2 U2 Rw R' D2 Rw' B' Lw' R Fw2 U2 Fw2 F Dw2 Uw' B' Rw2 F Dw B Bw' Rw Uw2 Lw2 Bw2 L' Rw Fw Rw D' R2 Fw'
*2. *Bw' L2 B' Dw2 B2 F L' Dw2 Lw2 B' Fw2 D' Dw Bw2 Dw' Bw' Uw F2 Dw' Rw2 D' Fw D2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Uw F L Rw' D Fw2 L' B2 Bw2 F Lw R' Dw' Rw B' D' R' D2 Dw U2 B' Uw Bw' U B' F Uw U2 F2 Lw' Bw' F U' Fw2
*3. *Bw Fw Dw2 Bw' Fw' D Bw F2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 B R' D' Rw Bw2 Rw2 Bw2 U Rw' Uw' B2 U2 Rw2 R D Fw' F2 Uw Bw Fw F R2 F L Dw' Lw' U2 B2 Bw' Fw' Lw' D' R2 F2 R B U' Bw Uw' F2 L2 U' L' Dw' Lw' R B' Fw F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3R2 2R2 3U' B F2 3U' 2R' 3F 3U2 2B R' 3U2 U2 L' 3U2 3F2 2L2 B' 2F F 2L2 R U2 2R 2B 2F 2L 2R' 2D' U 2R 2U' 2B2 L 2D2 3F D2 2U2 2R' R F2 D2 2D2 R2 2B2 2F' 2L2 D 3R 3U2 2L' 3U' L2 2L2 U' 2B 2R2 2B2 3F2 2F 2U 3F2 2F2 L2 2R2 3F2 F2 2L2 F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3D2 2F' U2 R2 2D' F L 2R' 2F' 2L2 3L F 2R' D' 2D U' 2L' 3L 2R 3F D 2U' U 3L 2D2 3D 2U' U' 2L2 2D 2U' 2F' R2 2F2 3L' 2U' L' 2F 3D2 2B' L2 2D 3D' 3R D U 2R' 3U2 U' F' 2U U2 3L2 3B 3F 3U 2R2 2B 2D' L2 2B2 2F2 F2 3L' R' 3D' 2U2 U2 R' 3D 3B 2U2 3L 2U2 R' D' 3R2 2F2 D 3L' B2 2D 2B2 2F' 2U 2F' F2 3D' 3R2 3F2 U2 3B2 3D2 3U B' 3F2 U2 3L2 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F U2 R2 F' L2 F2 D U2 L2 R' F' R F U' B R
*2. *D2 F R2 B' R2 F L2 U2 R2 B' L2 U' R U R D2 L D' F2 R2 U
*3. *B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F' U' L F R' B D F L2 D
*4. *R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R U' L F R' B' L' B2 L'
*5. *R' L F U' R' U2 D R2 F' U' R' B2 R L U2 F2 U2 R F2 R F2
*6. *B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' R2 F L D2 B R' D' L' R2 D U'
*7. *D2 B' U2 F B R U D' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F' U2
*8. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' D F D U' R' B2 F2 L' F'
*9. *U2 L2 U2 L U2 L B2 L F2 R' B2 F L2 D' R2 B' D L2 R U2 R'
*10. *F2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 D2 L U2 R B2 U B' D' F2 R F D2 L B' U
*11. *U' R2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R F' U2 L D B' L F' R B2
*12. *R F2 D L D2 B' U2 F' R' U' D2 F' L2 B R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B' U2
*13. *F' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B F U' R D2 B' U2 F D' R' U L' F'
*14. *U F2 D' F2 U F2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 B F L' F D2 U L2 B D' B
*15. *R2 U L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B F2 D2 L' D B' R' U B' L'
*16. *B2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' R' D' L' F D B2 R' D R2
*17. *F' D2 B D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B L' D' B2 F2 D' L2 F' R D L B'
*18. *L B2 U2 F2 L F2 L D2 L' F2 U2 F' U2 B' D' R2 B' D' L B
*19. *U2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F D2 R' F2 D B2 R U L' F2
*20. *L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U B' U R F' D' R2 B2 D2 U' L
*21. *F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 U' R B2 D2 L' F' U' B2 U L2 B2
*22. *B U2 R D2 R2 U R' F2 R' L2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U'
*23. *D2 B2 R' D2 U2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 F' L' D2 B R D2 B' U L'
*24. *L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 F U' R2 U2 L' D2 B R2 B' D'
*25. *F U2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 L D' B2 F' D U' F' R2 U B'
*26. *F' R2 F2 R F' U B U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U D
*27. *L2 U' F2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 D2 U' F R' U2 R2 B F D2 B D2 U
*28. *D2 L2 U B' R F B' R2 L' U' B2 U2 F' R2 D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2
*29. *D2 F' L2 F U2 B F R2 B U2 R2 D R B2 R' B F' L D L
*30. *F L' U' B' L2 F L' F2 U' R L2 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2
*31. *F2 D F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U R2 B U B' F D U' L U F' R2
*32. *D L2 U L2 D F2 U F2 R2 D2 F R' U F L' R B2 F' U B2
*33. *U R L' F' U R F R B' D' F R2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 F' L2 B'
*34. *U2 R U' F2 R' D R' F R B' R2 U2 D F2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2
*35. *B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' F L' F R D B' F2 L2 U2 R'
*36. *U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 F2 U B D2 L2 F L R F U2
*37. *U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F R B2 R' B' F R2 B R
*38. *U' L2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 D B2 U' B' D2 L F2 R U2 F2 D2 B' U2
*39. *F2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B' L2 F U2 L' D' R' B' D2 L2 R2 D B2 U'
*40. *F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B R2 F R' D' F2 R F2 L R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 U2 F L U2 B' D U L R D' U2
*2. *U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 F U2 B2 R' F2 U L B2 U L2 U' F' U
*3. *R2 D2 F D2 B2 F R2 F D2 U2 B2 L R B' U2 F' L R2 D' F2 U
*4. *U2 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 U B2 U2 L D2 F2 R D2 B' F U' L
*5. *F2 B D2 B2 L F' R D' B' R D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R F2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L2 F2 L D2 F' L' D B L R2 U' F' D'
*2. *U2 B2 L' R' U2 B2 R B2 R2 B U L2 B' U L D' R2 B' D R
*3. *D2 L2 F' U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' U2 B U R' U2 L F R2 U' B2 L' R
*4. *L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L' F' L R' B F2 U2 F2 R' U'
*5. *L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U B D F' R U B L F2 D' L U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F R U2 B' U' F2 R U2 F D'
*2. *L2 F' U2 B F' R2 D2 U2 F L F2 R B L' B2 F L' B2 U'
*3. *B2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 R2 F' R B2 U F' D B U F' L
*4. *B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B' R D' L D F' R2 F2 D2 F
*5. *R2 B2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' U2 L2 U' B' F D' F2 L' U' L2 B D2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R' F' D U2 L D2 F2 D F D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R' U' F2 R2 U R U'
*3. *D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 F2 L' R' F L' U' B2 F' L2 B R' U' R
*4. *Rw2 Fw' F' Rw B L2 B2 Fw' R' D' Uw Rw2 B2 Rw2 D' Uw' L Uw' B Fw2 U' Rw U Fw2 Rw2 R Fw' U2 L2 Rw2 B' Rw' Fw F2 Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R F R2 U2 F R F2 R
*3. *R2 D' R B2 D2 L F' L U B' R2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2
*4. *F2 U Rw2 Fw D' Uw2 L' Rw R' B L' D' U L2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' R2 U2 B' L' B' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 R' B Rw' B2 Fw2 D' L' R B2 L2 R' B2
*5. *Rw' R Dw' Uw R F2 L R Uw' Rw2 U B' Bw' F2 U' B' Bw D2 B Fw' L' Lw2 Fw' D Bw' F D U' B' Bw' Lw' Rw' R Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' Uw' U L' B Rw' D U B U L R F' Lw B2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Fw' U L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=5 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' B R' U L' U r b' u
*2. *R U' B' R' L R' U' B r b u
*3. *U' R B L B' R L' R l' r' b u
*4. *L U B U' L R U' l r' b'
*5. *R U' B' U' L' R L' l r b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, -3)
*3. *(1, 3) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -2)
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' U R L' R U L U'
*2. *R D' U D R U' L
*3. *L' U D U' R U D' L' D'
*4. *L R U L' D' L U' L
*5. *U' D U D L' U' L' D


----------



## jonlin (Sep 26, 2013)

2x2: 7.29, 4.99, DNF(5.18), 4.25, 4.55
Avg: 5.61
3x3: 14.82, 19.04, 10.36, 13.25, 14.09
Avg: 14.05
4x4: 1:01.53, 1:33.35, 1:23.65, 1:31.61, 1:19.63
Avg: 1:24.96


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 26, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.88, (5.40), 6.76, 6.47, (7.12) = *6.37*
*3x3 : *18.11, (18.67), 16.98, 16.33, (15.32) = *17.14*
*4x4 : *1:13.78, 1:06.48, (59.32), (1:21.54), 59.50 = *1:06.59*
*5x5 : *1:58.00, (1:50.20), 2:00.56, (2:00.78), 1:58.23 = *1:58.93*
*6x6 : *DNF, (3:19.89), 3:24.53, 3:22.73, 3:29.21 = *3:25.49*
*7x7 : *(5:04.54), (4:40.92), 4:42.94, 4:45.22, 4:45.05 = *4:44.40*
*2x2 BLD : *56.20, 58.95, 54.36 = *54.36*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 2:19.49, DNF = *2:19.49*
*2-4 relay : 1:34.99*
*2-5 relay : 3:31.52*
*Megaminx : *1:42.95, (1:34.57), 1:45.51, (1:45.53), 1:41.77 = *1:43.41*
*Pyraminx : *(6.97), 5.19, 6.21, (3.32), 5.96 = *5.78*
*Square-1 : *38.70, (43.57), (29.75), 32.18, 35.44 = *35.44*


----------



## LostGent (Sep 27, 2013)

2x2: 16.00, 18.06, 14.71, 15.55, 30.43
3x3: 42.56, 26.09, 38.95, 36.09, 33.94


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 27, 2013)

*2X2X2*: 10.81 (10.29) 10.52 (11.07) 10.89 = *10.74*
*3x3x3*: (21.41) 24.20 22.74 (28.27) 25.75 = *24.23* 
*3X3X3 One Handed*: 1:24.90 (1:38.69) 1:26.66 (1:17.23) 1:21.59 = *1:24.38*
*3X3X3 Blindfold*: DNF
*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: DNF


Spoiler



D premove (1)
F D F' // pseudo 2X2X2 (4)
B R U R2 B' R' D B'D' // F2L - 2 (13)
B' U B' U' B R B R2 U R U' // F2L - 1 (24)
B U B2 U' B' // All but 4 corners (29)
No time to find them


*Pyraminx*: 31.93 25.29 (23.48) 29.86 (32.29) = *29.03*
*4X4X4*: (2:57.18) 2:33.87 2:41.04 2:57.06 (2:11.84) = *2:43.99* // Yeah baby, I think I am finally true sub 3
*5X5X5*:* DNF*


----------



## Dene (Sep 28, 2013)

*3x3:* 14.27, 14.20, 16.61, (12.54), (17.80) = 15.03
*4x4:* 1:06.73, (1:07.74), 1:04.99, 1:07.05, (59.45) = 1:06.26
*5x5:* 1:41.05, 1:36.31, (1:24.53), 1:39.66, (1:41.75) = 1:39.01
*6x6:* 3:02.90, 3:01.07, (3:20.82), (2:57.49), 3:02.32 = 3:02.10
*7x7:* (4:44.18), 4:35.73, 4:42.54, 4:24.62, (4:19.64) = 4:34.30
*OH:* (35.08), (28.58), 31.91, 32.59, 30.39 = 31.63
*Megaminx:* (2:53.70), 2:04.27, (1:48.84), 2:14.28, 1:53.82 = 2:04.12
*Pyraminx:* (15.14), 8.58, (6.96), 14.23, 15.14 = 12.65
*Square-1:* (23.40), (29.07), 27.96, 26.69, 26.22 = 26.96


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 28, 2013)

5x5: 2:36.57 2:29.50 2:16.17 2:17.51 2:35.52 = 2:27.51
Trying to use Yau5 instead of just doing Yau4 on a 5x5, Yau5 seems to have a much higher movecount so I don't like it as much.

Pyraminx: 4.62 4.68 4.72 4.03 DNF = 4.67
Top first sucks, but this is a good average for me


----------



## TDM (Sep 28, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.54, 5.06, 5.39, 4.78, 6.37
*3x3:* 19.96, 23.23, 20.56, 16.96, 17.05
*4x4:* 1:36.43, 1:42.61, 2:01.49, 1:50.68, 1:53.86 // Tried Yau for the last three solves.
*2BLD:* 1:15.38, DNF, DNF // First 2BLD attempts
*3BLD:* 4:04.08, 2:41.78, DNF // PB Lucky single
*3OH:* 42.79, 28.85, 40.41, 37.25, 31.86 // Two easy but NL solves
*234 relay:* 2:07.10 // First attempt
*Pyraminx:* 20.04, 17.14, 10.61, 17.51, 24.42 // Pyra sucks


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 28, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 6.06, 5.79, 6.08, (5.14), (6.65) = *5.98*
*3x3x3*: (14.30), 14.91, 14.60, 14.63, (23.74) = *14.71*
*4x4x4*: 59.90, (46.98), 51.55, 54.44, (1:05.46) = *55.30*
*5x5x5*: 1:39.08, 1:38.93, (1:49.04), 1:41.55, (1:35.56) = *1:39.85*
*6x6x6*: 3:20.02, (3:09.94), 3:22.76, 3:23.58, (4:06.25) = *3:22.12*
*7x7x7*: (5:35.74), 5:21.36, 5:31.67, 5:13.67, (4:57.47) = *5:22.23*
*Pyraminx*: 7.71, (12.05), (6.08), 8.35, 6.29 =* 7.45*
*Megaminx*: (2:21.81), (1:43.09), 1:44.60, 1:43.91, 1:43.10 = *1:43.87*
*Square-1*: (2:02.75), 1:05.82, 51.34, (38.63), 56.88 = *58.01*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 50.42, (39.32), (51.06), 45.67, 44.93 = *47.01*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:15.90*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *3:09.16*
*Magic*: (3.19), 2.93, (2.17), 3.11, 2.26 =* 2.77*
*Master Magi*c: 7.13, 6.81, (7.75), 7.03, (5.31) = *6.99*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 29, 2013)

2x2: 20.59, 14.29, 16.77, 22.44, 16.34
3x3: 32.37, 48.20, 38.95, 49.14, 39.23
4x4: 2:00.02. 2:09.73, 2:30.82, 2:16.45, 2:12.35
5x5: 4:44.12, 4:32.61. 6:05.94, 4:26.28, 5:25.68
2-4: 3:17.98

2x2bld: 29.72, 34.36, dnf 
3x3bld: dnf, dnf, 2:03.37 (horrible)
4x4bld: dnf (6:30), dnf (6:27 3x). 6:58.76 (2:50 memo a little too fast, had recall problems)
5x5bld: 15:49.00 (9:42), dnf (13:44/7:20), dns


----------



## AlexCube (Sep 29, 2013)

3x3

5:	00:59.56	
4:	01:02.92	
3:	01:15.24	
2:	01:20.53	
1:	01:02.46	

Avg: 1:08.14

I know i suck


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 1, 2013)

3x3: 10.34, 15.70, 11.95, 14.93, 11.26=12.71
Pyra:9.39, 6.10, 7.89, 4.36, 5.94=6.64
2x2: 2.40, 4.15, 3.75, 5.70:fp, 4.23=4.04 ugh
234 relay: 59.50 yay
2345 relay: 2:56.01
4x4: 54.97, 53.82, 48.06, 38.64 yay, 47.70=49.86


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 1, 2013)

Results: congrats to stevecho816, riley and mycube

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.37 Kurainu17
 3.20 stevecho816
 3.68 Iggy
 3.78 yuxuibbs
 3.98 Piotrek
 4.03 riley
 4.04 BoBoGuy
 4.11 mycube
 4.31 Tx789
 4.55 XTowncuber
 4.73 bryson azzopard
 5.09 andi25
 5.33 TDM
 5.61 jonlin
 5.98 FaLoL
 6.37 bacyril
 6.39 PaintKiller
 6.54 Perff
 6.72 Regimaster
 7.41 Mikel
 7.76 Schmidt
 7.80 qaz
 10.21 MatejMuzatko
 10.74 MarcelP
 10.80 hcfong
 11.53 Dapianokid
 16.54 LostGent
 17.90 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.83 stevecho816
 10.03 riley
 11.29 XTowncuber
 11.99 Iggy
 12.36 mycube
 12.50 thezenith27
 12.62 yuxuibbs
 12.71 BoBoGuy
 13.14 Piotrek
 13.96 andi25
 14.05 jonlin
 14.30 bryson azzopard
 14.71 FaLoL
 14.85 lunchmaster
 15.03 Dene
 15.28 MatejMuzatko
 15.30 marcobelotti
 15.78 MadeToReply
 16.16 typeman5
 17.14 bacyril
 17.18 white owl
 17.25 Regimaster
 17.93 PaintKiller
 17.95 bh13
 18.19 Kenneth Svendson
 18.39 Mikel
 18.86 Tx789
 18.87 Perff
 19.19 TDM
 21.13 qaz
 23.29 Schmidt
 24.23 MarcelP
 24.60 rj
 31.49 hcfong
 36.33 LostGent
 42.13 MatsBergsten
 50.99 RicardoRix
 1:06.87 AlexCube
*4x4x4*(24)

 41.49 Lapinsavant
 41.58 stevecho816
 46.73 thezenith27
 48.58 riley
 49.63 mycube
 49.86 BoBoGuy
 55.30 FaLoL
 56.97 Iggy
 58.99 lunchmaster
 1:04.65 bryson azzopard
 1:05.19 yuxuibbs
 1:06.26 Dene
 1:06.59 bacyril
 1:16.31 Spaxxy
 1:16.35 qaz
 1:24.96 jonlin
 1:26.00 Regimaster
 1:27.67 MatejMuzatko
 1:32.05 Mikel
 1:38.80 Tx789
 1:49.05 TDM
 1:57.37 Schmidt
 2:12.84 MatsBergsten
 2:43.99 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:21.99 stevecho816
 1:28.04 Lapinsavant
 1:31.65 mycube
 1:35.34 riley
 1:39.01 Dene
 1:39.85 FaLoL
 1:43.24 thezenith27
 1:50.59 bryson azzopard
 1:58.93 bacyril
 2:05.23 marcobelotti
 2:11.97 typeman5
 2:12.04 Piotrek
 2:21.47 qaz
 2:27.51 Tim Major
 2:28.01 yuxuibbs
 2:45.23 Tx789
 3:05.69 MatejMuzatko
 4:54.14 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:32.66 stevecho816
 3:00.19 mycube
 3:02.10 Dene
 3:21.69 bryson azzopard
 3:22.12 FaLoL
 3:25.49 bacyril
 3:44.66 riley
 3:47.81 thezenith27
 4:32.21 qaz
 4:47.41 yuxuibbs
 DNF Tx789
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:06.72 stevecho816
 4:14.49 mycube
 4:34.30 Dene
 4:44.40 bacyril
 5:21.27 bryson azzopard
 5:22.23 FaLoL
 6:07.01 qaz
 7:27.15 Mikel
10:23.24 MatejMuzatko
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 17.30 stevecho816
 19.02 yuxuibbs
 22.94 Lapinsavant
 22.96 mycube
 23.41 riley
 27.38 Piotrek
 27.56 MadeToReply
 28.93 bryson azzopard
 31.27 Iggy
 31.63 Dene
 32.23 lunchmaster
 34.02 Tx789
 34.50 PaintKiller
 36.51 TDM
 37.14 bh13
 37.82 Kenneth Svendson
 40.27 white owl
 43.25 Regimaster
 45.14 qaz
 47.01 FaLoL
 51.30 rj
 1:24.38 MarcelP
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:31.85 Kenneth Svendson
 3:24.41 Tx789
 3:25.33 qaz
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 9.48 Kurainu17
 15.37 riley
 16.08 Iggy
 19.44 stevecho816
 29.72 MatsBergsten
 43.91 bryson azzopard
 54.36 bacyril
 57.48 Lapinsavant
 1:09.67 Piotrek
 1:10.93 qaz
 1:15.38 TDM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 37.82 riley
 43.22 Iggy
 53.39 white owl
 1:05.59 Mikel
 1:08.97 mycube
 1:42.43 stevecho816
 2:03.37 MatsBergsten
 2:03.67 Mike Hughey
 2:19.49 bacyril
 2:41.78 TDM
 3:13.96 qaz
 4:57.28 Piotrek
 DNF MatejMuzatko
 DNF MarcelP
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:20.34 riley
 6:58.76 MatsBergsten
28:05.18 qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF okayama
 DNF Mike Hughey
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

15:49.00 MatsBergsten
16:02.47 mycube
*3x3 Multi blind*(1)

8/8 (21:43)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)

 1:29.97 qaz
 1:39.03 bryson azzopard
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 50.46 stevecho816
 59.50 BoBoGuy
 1:01.64 riley
 1:08.88 mycube
 1:15.90 FaLoL
 1:22.32 yuxuibbs
 1:24.37 bryson azzopard
 1:34.99 bacyril
 1:37.80 MadeToReply
 1:47.28 qaz
 1:53.61 Regimaster
 2:07.10 TDM
 2:25.91 Schmidt
 3:17.98 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:23.03 stevecho816
 2:42.76 riley
 2:56.01 BoBoGuy
 3:00.91 mycube
 3:09.16 FaLoL
 3:31.52 bacyril
 3:39.46 bryson azzopard
 4:20.97 qaz
 4:41.02 Regimaster
 6:40.27 Schmidt
*Magic*(3)

 0.98 yuxuibbs
 2.59 Tx789
 2.77 FaLoL
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.49 yuxuibbs
 6.99 FaLoL
*Skewb*(4)

 19.40 Schmidt
 21.84 Iggy
 25.52 Piotrek
 26.16 qaz
*Clock*(7)

 9.24 Perff
 9.59 Iggy
 13.42 yuxuibbs
 16.53 qaz
 17.20 bryson azzopard
 22.94 mycube
 24.29 Tx789
*Pyraminx*(19)

 3.18 XTowncuber
 4.67 Tim Major
 5.21 Piotrek
 5.34 Iggy
 5.69 stevecho816
 5.79 bacyril
 5.83 andi25
 6.64 BoBoGuy
 7.45 FaLoL
 8.46 Tx789
 8.98 riley
 9.96 yuxuibbs
 10.52 bryson azzopard
 10.70 Regimaster
 12.65 Dene
 14.29 qaz
 14.73 Schmidt
 18.23 TDM
 29.03 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:03.04 marcobelotti
 1:16.06 MadeToReply
 1:43.41 bacyril
 1:43.87 FaLoL
 2:01.83 mycube
 2:04.12 Dene
 2:06.78 bryson azzopard
 2:11.11 qaz
*Square-1*(8)

 22.64 Iggy
 26.96 Dene
 28.94 stevecho816
 35.44 bacyril
 56.96 Tx789
 58.01 FaLoL
 1:00.70 Piotrek
 2:34.64 qaz
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 guusrs
27 okayama
28 Sebastien
32 Piotrek
35 qaz
54 Tx789
DNF  mycube
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

260 stevecho816
245 riley
232 mycube
181 bryson azzopard
177 Iggy
170 FaLoL
164 bacyril
160 qaz
157 yuxuibbs
149 Piotrek
134 Dene
121 BoBoGuy
121 Tx789
89 thezenith27
81 Lapinsavant
81 XTowncuber
75 TDM
72 Regimaster
70 MatsBergsten
66 MatejMuzatko
66 andi25
64 lunchmaster
63 MadeToReply
62 Mikel
61 jonlin
51 marcobelotti
48 MarcelP
48 white owl
47 PaintKiller
46 Schmidt
44 Kurainu17
36 Perff
36 typeman5
35 Kenneth Svendson
30 Tim Major
30 bh13
19 okayama
18 guusrs
16 Sebastien
15 Spaxxy
15 rj
14 hcfong
13 Mike Hughey
11 LostGent
5 RicardoRix
5 Dapianokid
4 AlexCube


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 1, 2013)

TDM
tdm
no big deal, but you might want to correct that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 8, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> TDM
> tdm
> no big deal, but you might want to correct that.



Thanks Sören, did not notice. It alters the points for other
people too, it may even change the order of some competitors.
Now I recalculated it all.


----------

